

Steve Jobs makes the right move, vows to fix MobileMe with new boss - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/steve-jobs-mobileme-syncing-service-not-up-to-apples-standards

======
stcredzero
About time. .Mac was always glaringly mediocre compared to Apple as a whole.

